# what tuner should I use?



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been using a TU-2 for years and it has worked flawlessly. All of the pedals on my board are true bypass now though except for the TU-2. Because of the buffer in the TU-2 I notice a difference in my tone (not a good one) when the TU-2 is in the signal path so it looks like it's time for something true bypass. Right now I'm looking at a pitch black or a strobe stomp. What do you guys/girls think? Are there other options out there?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I use an ST-200 Turbo Tuner from http://www.turbo-tuner.com/, it's a true strobe tuner and is quite affordable. You can find my review of it here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21552&page=3&p=210114


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I use the pitchblack, moved directly to it from TU-2. Like it, great display. Have not done a tone test but my board is so huge I don't think it matters much (lol).


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Brennan said:


> I use an ST-200 Turbo Tuner from http://www.turbo-tuner.com/, it's a true strobe tuner and is quite affordable. You can find my review of it here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21552&page=3&p=210114


+1. Great product.


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

Brennan said:


> I use an ST-200 Turbo Tuner from http://www.turbo-tuner.com/, it's a true strobe tuner and is quite affordable. You can find my review of it here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21552&page=3&p=210114


That's what I use as well. Best tuner I've ever had...

- Jonathan


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Brennan said:


> I use an ST-200 Turbo Tuner from http://www.turbo-tuner.com/, it's a true strobe tuner and is quite affordable. You can find my review of it here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21552&page=3&p=210114



Another +1 on the Turbo Tuner. Best tuner around in many ways.


----------



## Esoterik (Dec 18, 2006)

Another +1 to the ST-200 - best tuner I've ever used.


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

Another +1 for the ST-200 ! Fantastic tuner!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

keto said:


> I use the pitchblack, moved directly to it from TU-2. Like it, great display. Have not done a tone test but my board is so huge I don't think it matters much (lol).


+1 for the pitchblack. I haven't tried the ST 200 though.


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

I've always liked the Peterson Strobostomp.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Brennan said:


> I use an ST-200 Turbo Tuner from http://www.turbo-tuner.com/, it's a true strobe tuner and is quite affordable. You can find my review of it here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21552&page=3&p=210114


I also use this tuner and for the past month its been a bit of a nightmare. On stage it does not tune accurately and jumps all over the place. Half the time it doesn't know what string its on.
At home it seems not too bad. I think I may be looking for a replacement for this tuner.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Another vote for the Pitchblack.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I also use this tuner and for the past month its been a bit of a nightmare. On stage it does not tune accurately and jumps all over the place. Half the time it doesn't know what string its on.
> At home it seems not too bad. I think I may be looking for a replacement for this tuner.


That's odd, I haven't had a single problem with mine. Have you spoken with Sonic Research about it? Yours should still be under warranty.


----------



## surftech88 (Nov 6, 2009)

I also use the Pitchblack and as was stated above it has a great display and seems very responsive.
I really like this pedal compared to the TU-2. I played a few outdoor events this summer and the pitchblack,
contrary to its name shined quite brightly! Whereas the TU-2 I couldn't see the tiny led's at all in the sun.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean about trying to read the display on the TU-2 on an outdoor stage. I find myself having to bend down and cover the display with my hand just to read it! It's looking right now like I may go for the Pitch Black because 1. it's true bypass 2. it's available at L&M 3. You guys/girls have had luck with it 4. Looks pretty cool!

With the Pitch Black and the New Diamond Tremolo my board will be complete!


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

Pitchblack or Turbo Tuner. Both great choices. :rockon2:


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

I've got the Korg DT-10 (precursor to the Pitchblack, I believe) and it's great. Very easy to read, no tone loss (from what I can tell) and can power other pedals.


----------



## shane (Oct 13, 2009)

Brennan said:


> I use an ST-200 Turbo Tuner from http://www.turbo-tuner.com/, it's a true strobe tuner and is quite affordable. You can find my review of it here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21552&page=3&p=210114


You absolutely must get this. Anything else is just a bad decision! Just moved my TU-2 for a Turbo Tuner.


----------



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

Take a look at the TU-1000 :rockon2:


----------



## johnsatrimayer (Oct 14, 2009)

I also forgot to mention the N-tune... just as accurate as the turbo tuner.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

johnsatrimayer said:


> Take a look at the TU-1000 :rockon2:


kkjuw

I think he's looking for a tuner for his pedalboard, not a tuner that's the size of a pedalboard. Seriously, does any one actually use this thing? What were they thinking?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I really like my Korg Pitchblack. I wanted to get the Turbo Tuner but finally decided against it because I would have to buy it direct from the manufacturer, pay shipping, currency exchange. If they shipped USPS, I might have to pay GST and PST and the $5 collection fee. Worse, if they shipped UPS, I might be looking at a $200 tuner. I figured the difference wasn't worth it.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I also use this tuner and for the past month its been a bit of a nightmare. On stage it does not tune accurately and jumps all over the place. Half the time it doesn't know what string its on.
> At home it seems not too bad. I think I may be looking for a replacement for this tuner.


Could it be defective? You certainly have bad luck these days. First your Evidence cables from Lava and now the Turbo Tuner. You buy the best products on the market and they let you down. I think, in a pre-emptive move, you should sell your Dr. Z before it breaks and buy a Bugera.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

pattste said:


> Could it be defective? You certainly have bad luck these days. First your Evidence cables from Lava and now the Turbo Tuner. You buy the best products on the market and they let you down. I think, in a pre-emptive move, you should sell your Dr. Z before it breaks and buy a Bugera.


I certainly do have something funny going on about my pedal board. This weekends gig seemed to be ok with my tuner. It seemed to track all the strings accurately except the A string. The A string will track ok for about 2 seconds then it goes crazy. But the strange thing on my pedal board this weekend was one of my channels on my Wampler hot wired pedal kept cutting out the light. I wasn't losing a signal but the light kept cutting out. As its a true bypass pedal I may be losing the functionality of it but I couldn't really tell. The channel is only used for slight overdrive and my amp was so loud (because the dam band was so loud) that I'm sure I getting a little hair from the amp. At one time in the night I was losing a bit of power. But it only happenned once for a few seconds. I'm not sure what is going on there. 
I have the Turbo tuner in line and maybe thats where my troubles started. When I first got it I had it out of the signal path. Maybe I'll try connecting it that way again and see if things improve.
No chance on getting rid of the Dr Z. I did briefly think about it. I thought of going with only the Victoria as I've found a real appreciation for it lately. But I lugged both amps to this weekends gig and man was it beautiful having both amps and using them for different purposes. Especially for slide the Victoria was just amazing. The Dr Z is great for a more new country sound and has that big bottom end with the Celestion Blues.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I like the TU-2 a lot. I find it really accurate and if you do too, you could always buy/build a cheap TB loop pedal and use one/the loop to send to the tuner. Works wonderfully for me!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The trick with the TU-2 is to shade the display with a tinted lens. I've modified a couple with a flexible lens from cheap sunglasses. Cut to shape and attach using the thumbscrews on the top of the tuner. It only needs to cover the display.

For several years I've used a Planet Waves stomp box tuner. It's accurate and road-worthy, but not true bypass. I also use a rack mount Korg.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I used a Boss pedal tuner for years then went over to a Planet Waves strobe tuner which is a great tuner with the exception of the noise it makes when attached to the same power supply as the pedals on my board. For that reason I tried a Korg Pitch Black... to this point it's the best tuner I've used. Excellent display, no noise and no tonal degradation that I can hear.

Sight wise it's easy to read in low light and still legible in sunlight but not legible in direct sunlight.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## whackystrings (Feb 11, 2006)

I am very happy with the Pitchblack+...more expensive but a larger display and much more accurate...perhaps more accurate than needed on stage but I don't consider this a "problem"...it also works as an A/B box between two guitars so having it on stage is a big help.


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

I've been using an Ibanez LU20 for the past few years. It's true bypass, quite cheap, and durable. I've been using it in live situations and at home and it seems to do the job quite well for me.

http://www.ibanez.com/Electronics/model-LU20BK


----------

